# Chondroplasty of anterior gleniod CPT code?



## tschrader (Jan 15, 2008)

My doctor has dictated that he did a reection of anterior gleniod labral tear and a chondroplasty of anterior gleniod. This is what it said in the op note for these two procedures. 

"_a resector shaver is used to resect the labral tear to stable margins and perform a chondroplasty to the anterior glenoid, removing all loose fragments of articular cartilage._"

Any ideas on how to code this? I'm looking at codes 29819, 29822, 29823 and 29999 an unlisted procedure. Please let me know anything.


----------



## mbort (Jan 17, 2008)

I went to a coding conference back in Nov 07.  This particular scenario was addressed as being a debridement, therefore, I would use 29823 providing the documentation supports the extensive code.


----------



## tschrader (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks! That helps me alot!


----------

